# Using Real Copper with Cracks and Voids?



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I seem to remember a project or two where Copper was used to fill voids and then epoxied in. It looked like the copper had actually been melted or turned into a nugget that would conform to the sape of the void, but I can't say for sure. Does anyone know how this is done? I would like to try it in a couple table tops that I'm working on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think you are thinking about powdered copper mixed w/ epoxy. Here is a source.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I have seen that before, I'll have to look back through my favorites so I can convey exactly what I am referring to. If I were to use a torch to heat some copper pipe to melting point and allowed it to drip into the void with something flat underneath to catch it and allow it to fill, would it just cause the wood to burn? Could I apply something to act as a barrier between the copper and wood so the it would still take the correct shape?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Copper melts at 1984°F, while wood's flashpoint is around 600°F (depends on the wood). I'd go the epoxy/copper powder route


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha! Thanks Mark, I guess I could have googled that and saved myself the need for this thread! It looks like it will be using the powdered copper and epoxy route after all . . .


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Richard, if someone did that, they molded it in something else. There are a variety of ways to cast metal and make the mold like wax and plaster casting etc. You could make a mold of the crack, reverse it, then cast the copper and machine it/file it to fit.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Tim, there's an idea I hadn't thought of. It does sound like a good deal of work, but I guess I've never beenafraid of a little extra work before. It might even give me an opportunity to learn a new skill…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You might want to investigate the stuff dentists use for temporary fillings. It is a paste and sets up as hard as a rock. I don't see how they can call it temporary. Another is called "Rocktite". It could be mixed with metal powders if needed.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Richard, here is another option that might be a little less work. FWIW

http://www.inlaceonline.com/text/products/kits.html


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

You can buy bronze powders in all kinds of different colors.
http://www.crescentbronze.com/order_products/metallic_powders


----------

